# Does Your Dog Have Arthritis?



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Does Your Dog Have Arthritis?


Take the arthritis challenge to find out.
One out of five dogs suffers from arthritis. Find out if your dog shows any of the signs by answering the following questions. 
Has your dog shown a change in attitude or behavior recently? 
Is your dog reluctant to climb up or down stairs? 
Does your dog limp after exercise? 
Does your dog appear stiff or have difficulty getting up from a resting or sleeping position? 
If you answered yes to any of the questions above, your dog could have arthritis.

What can you do about canine arthritis?

Although arthritis remains incurable, dogs diagnosed with it don't have to suffer. You can help manage your dog's pain with a proper diet, a low-impact exercise program, and with proper pain medications -- more specifically, NSAIDs. 
What is an NSAID?
NSAIDs -- or nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs -- are the most common form of pharmaceutical treatment for arthritis in dogs. They are used for managing acute, chronic, and recurrent pain. NSAIDs allow patients to remain active and promote normal joint metabolism and maintenance.

For more information
To learn more about canine arthritis and NSAIDs, talk to your veterinarian.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info.....we just started Nabi on glucosamine yesterday for her hip.....we will try it for a few months and if there is no noticable improvement, we will start her on Metacam

Have you known anyone who tried velvet antler for O/A ?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Theresa I beg to disagree, that would be my LAST choice, have you read my article on Rimadyl?? That is a NSAID...........there are much healthier alternatives and natural such as Glucosaime//MSM//Chondroitin to which there are no side affects.

I beg anyone using NSAID to have your pets liver enzymes checked VERY often. 

My dogs are on the healthy alternative as a PROACTIVE measure...


----------

